# Apparently some people are not flashaholics



## nbp (Apr 24, 2010)

My buddy's younger sister just came home from an 8 month stay in the Dominican Republic where she was volunteering her time to teach. Before she left she had told us that the place she was staying didn't have running water and electricity was spotty, depending on when the generators were running and running well. 

Flashaholic to the rescue!  Poor lighting you say? I'll solve that! As she is like a sister to me I told her I'd get her a decent light. So I got her a Quark AA. I saw her tonight and asked if she got some good use out of that flashlight with all the power outages. 

She replied it worked well for about a month and then the battery died and she never bought new ones so she had been using candles!  :shakehead

I could not believe it. I didn't tell her that was a $57 flashlight and that I specifically got the 1xAA for her so it would be as cheap and easy as possible to power it and that I was a little disappointed that it got relegated to the junk drawer and that if she didn't want it I'd take it back. I didn't say any of those things. Maybe she'll come around still. 

Apparently some people just aren't flashaholics. :sigh:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 25, 2010)

:hairpull::hairpull::hairpull::hairpull::hairpull:


:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## 65535 (Apr 25, 2010)

In that situation it might be more feasible to use a candle than a flashlight. People's eyes will be adapted to low kelvin dim lighting, might not be worth it to replace batteries in a flashlight when you have a readily available supply of candles that won't blind other people.

Though I would be bummed if I was in your position. Just make sure you gift yourself next time you think about being nice.


----------



## Grayblue (Apr 25, 2010)

If the purpose is just to have light in a room, then candle might be better.

I'd reserve flashlight for looking for something specific.

Unless I'm paying for the candle or the match that is....


----------



## LED_Thrift (Apr 25, 2010)

People: beings with a 50/50 chance of being weird. 

How could someone not feed their Quark?


----------



## old4570 (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess you needed to send plenty of AA's as well :shakehead


----------



## insanefred (Apr 25, 2010)

owww, that sucks. :shakehead


----------



## Zendude (Apr 25, 2010)

Your heart was in the right place.:thumbsup:


Maybe AA's were in short supply. :shrug:

Worked well on one battery for about a month ehh......sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## jblackwood (Apr 25, 2010)

I feel you, man. Just came home from visiting my brother (who lives less than a mile from my house, so not a long drive). I was looking around on his shelf and thinking to myself "Self, how could you have given him a Nitecore D10 which he promptly lost?" That was about a year ago after I got my first one. Since then, I got trit pistons for both of my D10s and a clip for one of them. Lo and behold I saw his D10 sitting prettily there with the lanyard attached! :rock: I asked him in as measure a voice as possible "dude, you found your flashlight!" His reply:
"Oh yeah, about a month ago. It's really useful for feeding my daughter at night since it comes on so low when I want it to (without a preflash . . . ok, ok, I added that last part)." 

I was ecstatic that not only had he found his light, he actually used it regularly! Now . . . to gift him an HID . . . :devil:

I guess what I'm trying to say is, there may be hope for your friend's sister after all!


----------



## McAllan (Apr 25, 2010)

I believe it's not so much about being a flashaholic as it is about having a basic technical knowledge.
She's probably forgotten that flashlights needs batteries to work.

I've numerous times "repaired" peoples remotes. Suddenly they complaint their TV don't work or only works with the buttons the on TV. Every time they're surprised that a remote control need batteries   :hairpull:


----------



## Noctis (Apr 25, 2010)

jblackwood said:


> I feel you, man. Just came home from visiting my brother (who lives less than a mile from my house, so not a long drive). I was looking around on his shelf and thinking to myself "Self, how could you have given him a Nitecore D10 which he promptly lost?" That was about a year ago after I got my first one. Since then, I got trit pistons for both of my D10s and a clip for one of them. Lo and behold I saw his D10 sitting prettily there with the lanyard attached! :rock: I asked him in as measure a voice as possible "dude, you found your flashlight!" His reply:
> "Oh yeah, about a month ago. It's really useful for feeding my daughter at night since it comes on so low when I want it to (without a preflash . . . ok, ok, I added that last part)."
> 
> I was ecstatic that not only had he found his light, he actually used it regularly! Now . . . to gift him an HID . . . :devil:
> ...


Not to be a buzz kill, but I'm 99% sure that women are just genetically incompatible with flashlights. :shakehead


----------



## skyfire (Apr 25, 2010)

thats heartbreaking!

i feel you though, i gave my dad a couple of lights, then found out he gave 1 away to someone else.

noticed my sister had a AAA maglite on her car keys (i think she did that for me, because i love flashlights so much) so i secretly replaced it with a itp A3. and she never even uses that set of keys.

gave a zebralight h501 to a mechanic friend, and he ended up giving it to his wife. whom im sure never uses it.

seems like using a flashlight is just too much trouble for some.


----------



## bluepilgrim (Apr 25, 2010)

It sounds to me like there might be something went wrong with that light -- you should ask her to leave it with you for a while so you can check it to make sure it is working right -- give her a cheap little light to use in the meantime.


----------



## Jash (Apr 25, 2010)

O MAN! I feel your pain.

Last week I bought a Quark mini AA for the missus because she liked my EX10 so much. 

But, she would always twist the head of the EX10 to turn it off, so I figured she liked twisties. I also figured the AA format would be better suited as she would know what battery to buy if she were out and about and needed a new one.

O CRAPPPP!!! Was I WRONG!!

After two days she decided I was worthy of communicating with (she needed my man strength) and said she did not want the mini AA, "I'll just use one of your others."


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Apr 25, 2010)

Sadly it isn't 'some people are not flashaholics' but 'most people aren't flashaholics'...

Away outside with my group of scouts the other night, somewhat scary counting the few people that actually thought to bring a light with them, despite the fact they knew it would be pitch dark long before we would be done...
On the plus side, I had rather a lot of fun playing with my Mag 3d with newly fitted LED


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 25, 2010)

You sent her to a place with no running water without any spare batteries?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 25, 2010)

Never try to teach a pig to sing. It wastes your time, and it annoys the pig.


----------



## nbp (Apr 25, 2010)

> TorchBoy said:
> 
> 
> > You sent her to a place with no running water without any spare batteries?



HER apartment didn't have running water. They had to haul it up. But she did live in a reasonably large town. Plus they traveled regularly to the capital city where I KNOW she couldve gotten cells. I mean, they even had an IKEA. If she wanted to, they were available.


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 25, 2010)

Noctis said:


> Not to be a buzz kill, but I'm 99% sure that women are just genetically incompatible with flashlights. :shakehead


 And most of them (90%) are incompatible with a few other things......


----------



## pilote (Apr 25, 2010)

Narcosynthesis said:


> Sadly it isn't 'some people are not flashaholics' but *'most people aren't flashaholics'*...



...exactly...i got some nice flashlights, but i'm no "flashaholic"; i just like to purchase and use the best tools i can afford...and then stop buying them when i got what i need.


----------



## JCD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Dominican culture, but there might also be a cultural aspect we're not considering. Using a flashlight while everyone else uses candles might be considered flaunting a luxury others lack. Or, perhaps many Dominicans have a nostalgic connection to life by candlelight.

Either way, using candles instead of a flashlight may have been done to better fit in with the locals.


----------



## FloggedSynapse (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya should have given her a case of AA batteries with the light. And made certain she knew how to replace them. Seriously. Some people are not mechanically nor technically minded at all. 

Even AA batteries can be pricey and hard to get in certain places

And there's nothing wrong with candles either, they work 

EDIT - JCD has a good point - it may have been more acceptable to use candles because of the culture


----------



## MrBenchmark (Apr 25, 2010)

You really only sent the light with her with the battery that was in it, and no spares? Or did she have spares, and just didn't use them?

I know that it is difficult for people in urban areas to imagine, but there are parts of the world where there aren't convenience stores on every corner. I'd suspect that the batteries simply weren't readily available.


----------



## Tomcat! (Apr 25, 2010)

A few years ago, when I started getting into 'quality' lights, I gifted an unprepared friend of mine a Fenix L2D CE as he was always using some freebie plastic piece of junk AA torch which was held together with tape. I demonstrated the modes, how bright it could be, the long run times, the fact that it would happily feed on free part-used cells they throw out at his workplace etc. He seemed very impressed and I thought he might be a convert, or at least appreciate having a much better illumination tool. Imagine my horror when I found out a year later that he'd traded it in for a stock MiniMag because he 'liked the Mag silver body'. :mecry:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 25, 2010)

nbp, I really feel for you - to have your generous and thoughtful gift ignored in this way is very disappointing. 

However... don't take it too hard. It's just the way some women are. There are many honorable and distinguished exceptions, such as Greta, lisantica, Mrs. Guru etc., but perhaps the majority just don't understand.

We don't really understand them too well, either. And poor FloggedSynapse clearly doesn't: 



FloggedSynapse said:


> Ya should have given her a case of AA batteries with the light


Wouldn't work, FS - just wouldn't work. She'd empty out the batts and use the case for makeup, lol. That's what Mrs. DM51 would do, anyway :green:


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 25, 2010)

What a sad story. I am always amazed at how very different we can all be from one another...


----------



## Tuikku (Apr 25, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I've numerous times "repaired" peoples remotes. Suddenly they complaint their TV don't work or only works with the buttons the on TV. Every time they're surprised that a remote control need batteries   :hairpull:


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 25, 2010)

Tomcat! said:


> A few years ago, when I started getting into 'quality' lights, I gifted an unprepared friend of mine a Fenix L2D CE as he was always using some freebie plastic piece of junk AA torch which was held together with tape. I demonstrated the modes, how bright it could be, the long run times, the fact that it would happily feed on free part-used cells they throw out at his workplace etc. He seemed very impressed and I thought he might be a convert, or at least appreciate having a much better illumination tool. Imagine my horror when I found out a year later that he'd traded it in for a stock MiniMag because he 'liked the Mag silver body'. :mecry:



wha'?? that's something a woman would do! ..and you should tell him that. :laughing: i got my wife a purple fenix E01. i had told her i ordered it and she was actually a tad bit excited when it came in the mail (probably just because we both like getting things in the mail). she opened it and twisted the head and said, "it's not working!". i said, "you have to put a battery in it first.". she thought it was strange that it didn't come with a battery. i quickly put a lithium in it. she said she's used it a couple times already and i'm just glad it's always there with her the few times we're not together with my arsenal.

my wife thinks my flashaholism is "cute", but doesn't share my interest so much; oddly, her sister seems significantly more fascinated with the flashlights i've shown her and she actually has retained some of the things i told her about them and asks good questions.



pilote said:


> ...exactly...i got some nice flashlights, but i'm no "flashaholic"; i just like to purchase and use the best tools i can afford...and then stop buying them when i got what i need.



when i first started buying decent flashlights, i also thought i would stop when i got what i _need_; i was very wrong. i discovered i'm very much a flashaholic. first of all, i'm overkill on everything. i like to have spares and replacements for everything, and then sometimes spares and replacements for the spares and replacements.

...to the topic at hand. candles are all well and good, but you should always have something that won't fall over and burn your building down and that you can carry with you without worrying about walking too fast and the light going out. also, candles aren't waterproof-ish. i suspect a warm tinted light would be best for her; with extra batteries. 

i am fond of the flame, but flashlights are a must.


----------



## Teobaldo (Apr 25, 2010)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]McAllan is in the correct thing: some people do not have [/FONT]a basic technical knowledge. A friend mine was astonished when I opened mi little Maglite 2xAAA for extract the batteries and use in the remote control of the DVD. It's a simple operation, but the “batteries” concept seems too much martian for some people. If you speak of Ni-Cd, Ni-Mh, mAh, charge times, the thing is put a lot worse.

Years ago, I taught my brothers the use and refill of the batteries and now they use your flashlights without problems (sometimes they forgot charge the batteries, but is a minor nuisance). My sister wanted a little and brillant flashlight and brougth a Fenix LD01 (and I a LD20, he, he, he); she is very happy with the purchase.


----------



## RA40 (Apr 25, 2010)

It is amazing. Having the technology on hand to provide some convenience is let go. I can see what others have said. I chuckle to myself...if this had been a car that had used up all the gas in the tank...would she abandon the car and walk or bicycle to her destination? Presuming obtaining gas was not difficult nor super expensive.


----------



## mr_maurice (Apr 25, 2010)

FloggedSynapse said:


> EDIT - JCD has a good point - it may have been more acceptable to use candles because of the culture



If a bunch of people are to stay in a dark place for some time, to have their lunch or do any house chore you can think of, the soft and ambient light of candles might be just what they need.
If you're inspecting under a car or doing something that requires precision I'd say a flashlight is good, but the rest of the time, in a cabin or whatever, just keep the Quark in your pocket just in case and thats it


----------



## nbp (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! I didn't expect so many people to jump on me!

To respond to a few comments:

She mentioned before she even left that others used flashlights (thus the reason I was happy to get her one) so I don't think it was a cultural thing. 

She recieved a thorough explanation on how to use the light before she left and she's very intelligent, so it's not like she didn't know how to change a battery. She just didn't. 

Batteries were available to her. She said she didn't buy any, NOT that there weren't any. 

And I can't imagine that using candles is that much cheaper than the Quark. It will run 48 hrs on low on a single AA. Think about it. 

And the neutral tint of a candle? Really? I don't think she cares about tint. 

And even if I had given her more batteries, what's to say the same thing wouldn't have happened later on in the trip? 

I dunno. I have no idea why she didn't use it. I'm just expressing the fact that I was a little hurt by the fact that she didn't care to use what I felt was a pretty nice and obviously useful gift. And then actually told me so. 

Where's the appreciation?


----------



## Essexman (Apr 25, 2010)

I bet she used it all the time, she's got it in her back pocket right now. 

She just don't fancy you! Buy her some flowers next time :naughty:


----------



## vasp1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sub_Umbra said:


> What a sad story. I am always amazed at how very different we can all be from one another...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 25, 2010)

I always try to discourage folks from spending a bunch on a light for their wives and girlfriends. No matter how well intentioned they in general don't see nifty little gadgets like we do. 

Geoff


----------



## pauliedoggs (Apr 25, 2010)

nbp said:


> Wow! I didn't expect so many people to jump on me!
> 
> To respond to a few comments:
> 
> ...


 

First of all, I feel you. I've been there and done that and not just with flashights. I know how you feel. But, you cannot give with strings attached. You cannot give any gift and expect someone to do with it what you want them to do with it. After you give it, it's theirs to do with as they please. And you cannot, without becoming a nuisance, tell them what to do with it or add any stipulations to how they need to use it. Your intention was of the best kind and it was to sincerely help her. You are golden. I wish my little sister had you as a friend.

Sounds like you did the right thing by not saying anything to her.

Bummer, though. Nice light you gave her :candle:


----------



## Lobo (Apr 25, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I always try to discourage folks from spending a bunch on a light for their wives and girlfriends. No matter how well intentioned they in general don't see nifty little gadgets like we do.
> 
> Geoff


I totally agree.

I really feel for the OP since it was such a kind gesture and you would think a light was what she really would need under such circumstances and she would really appreciate it. But when she didn't even use it or recognize the value of the light, it gotta sting.

But you have to look at it from the other end of the spectrum. It's actually we that are the weird ones, come on, we're members of a flashlight forum. We will tend to be more horrified than we should when people don't use flahslights in certain situations, and we will often use flashlight when there really isn't a need for one.

I've been for ex shocked on fishing trips when some buddies decides to go back to the car through the forest in the middle of the night without a light, but then it turns out they did fine(although there are other situations were I had to come to the rescue as well, cause people didn't bring lights and there are some tasks they can't do in the dark). There are plenty of situations when you can manage without a light and as hobbyist we tend to over estimate the need. Most people make by with crappy lights or no lights. If they had the actual need for better, then they show up here...

In this case, it might have just been more convenient for her to use candle lights. Doesn't stick out from the crowd, might have been a good supply and it became a routine for her to use it etc.

We love our flashlight. Most other people don't. Flashlights as a gift should be a big NO unless you're really sure that the person needs and WANTS(and you'd be surprised how far apart those can be) one.


----------



## purduephotog (Apr 25, 2010)

nbp said:


> I could not believe it. I didn't tell her that was a $57 flashlight and that I specifically got the 1xAA for her so it would be as cheap and easy as possible to power it and that I was a little disappointed that it got relegated to the junk drawer and that if she didn't want it I'd take it back. I didn't say any of those things. Maybe she'll come around still.
> 
> Apparently some people just aren't flashaholics. :sigh:



It's not that it's easy to replace, it might just be downright impossible.

A solar charger would have worked- if it didn't get stolen.

These areas (and mind you, I"ve never been, but my company sends folks for the 'watermark program') have 0 power. A hand crank generate could work- and produce more power than these folks have seen.

Anyways... I wouldn't be disappointed. I'd just send her a solar charger for her next trip.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 25, 2010)

NBP...what you did was a thoughtful gesture, that's ALL you have to worry about. This is extreme, but if you buy someone a car, are you expected to supply them with extra gas? Or if you buy someone a gun, are you expected to supply them with bullets? 

You would think that common sense would dictate the she would've been able to scrounge up some AA batteries since they are one of the most readily available batteries around. For God sakes, you can find those at pretty much every POS gas station around. I guess she wasn't a Girl Scout in her youth, huh? That's the first thing they teach you in the Boy Scouts...always be prepared. 

Don't sweat the criticism. You did a nice thing. Don't worry about the rest.


----------



## Zendude (Apr 25, 2010)

pilote said:


> ...exactly...i got some nice flashlights, but i'm no "flashaholic"; i just like to purchase and use the best tools i can afford...and then stop buying them when i got what i need.



I can imagine you looking in the mirror saying that!


----------



## march.brown (Apr 25, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> My wife thinks my flashaholism is "cute", but doesn't share my interest so much; oddly, her sister seems significantly more fascinated with the flashlights i've shown her and she actually has retained some of the things i told her about them and asks good questions.


 
Having had several Wives , this story might possibly have a dangerous (expensive) ending to it !

You have to make your mind up whether or not you want to lose your house !

If the Sister is a lot younger and more voluptuous than your Wife , remember this ... It's only a house !
.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Try not to take it personally, npb. I'm sure candle usage is quite routine there. Most people don't have our afflic... er, affinity (yeah, that's it!) for flashlights.

Not like she let her parrot tear it to shreds like what happened to a CPF labeled Safelight I gave someone.



march.brown said:


> Having had several Wives , this story might possibly have a dangerous (expensive) ending to it !
> 
> You have to make your mind up whether or not you want to lose your house !
> 
> If the Sister is a lot younger and more voluptuous than your Wife , remember this ... It's only a house !


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 25, 2010)

As a sideline, this is why I always give away lights with Energizer Lithium cells (L91 for AA, L92 for AAA) to non-flashaholics. I'm afraid that otherwise the light will end up in a drawer once the original alky dies. :sigh:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 25, 2010)

nbp said:


> . . . Apparently some people just aren't flashaholics. :sigh:


 
I'm sorry but even by non-flashaholic standards, that's ridiculous!

She had a light that can run off of a common AA cell. It worked great for about a month. Battery died. And for seven more months she used candles?? 

Did you ask her why she didn't bother just buying a new battery? I mean, it's a single AA. It's not like you gave her a light running off of a CR123 or 18650.


----------



## bansuri (Apr 25, 2010)

Some people don't see the importance of tools, or at least the right tools.
We're all the sum of our experiences and I'm pretty sure all of _us _have had an experience that gave us an "aha" moment about flashlights, and maybe even another one that turned us on to different modes for longevity or brightness.

We use tools to overcome our deficiencies but I believe that some folks are content to walk through life with what they were born with. That said, I also believe that these folks are one disaster away from being flashoholics, one too-tight knot away from being a knife enthusiast, or one blown engine away from being a regular oil level checker.
The OP's friend might need a little more convincing.


----------



## sqchram (Apr 25, 2010)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.


----------



## jslappa (Apr 25, 2010)

You should have told her that it cost $250, and stars like Paris Hilton and Oprah never leave home without that EXACT light. She would have burned through a dang case of AA's on that trip!

I kid, I kid.


----------



## nanomu (Apr 25, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> As a sideline, this is why I always give away lights with Energizer Lithium cells (L91 for AA, L92 for AAA) to non-flashaholics. I'm afraid that otherwise the light will end up in a drawer once the original alky dies. :sigh:



..and someone finds it in the drawer years later, completely corroded.
Seen that one a few times.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (Apr 25, 2010)

old4570 said:


> I guess you needed to send plenty of AA's as well :shakehead


 
Along with instructions on how to open the package, remove the tailcap, properly insert ba.....

Humans can be frustrating.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 26, 2010)

nbp said:


> I dunno. I have no idea why she didn't use it. I'm just expressing the fact that I was a little hurt by the fact that she didn't care to use what I felt was a pretty nice and obviously useful gift. And then actually told me so.
> 
> Where's the appreciation?


If I could give you a commiseratory pat on the back I would, but you said she _did_ use it (until the first battery ran out, at least).



Lobo said:


> In this case, it might have just been more convenient for her to use candle lights. Doesn't stick out from the crowd, might have been a good supply and it became a routine for her to use it etc.


Add to that, there are a lot of things that can command our attention and time in out of the way places, and the few occasions when visiting "civilisation" where _decent_ batteries would have been available (she would _surely_ have known she shouldn't use just any old poor quality, likely-to-leak cell in it) she may simply have been had important things to do than getting batteries. Especially if candles served her purpose adequately and more suitably.

As for these well intentioned "buy them a car but don't bother buying them gasoline" analogies, when the supplied fuel runs out it may simply be more convenient to use the local buses. It may also be hugely less stressful than dealing with local traffic and road conditions.


----------



## nbp (Apr 26, 2010)

> pauliedoggs said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I feel you. I've been there and done that and not just with flashights. I know how you feel. But, you cannot give with strings attached. You cannot give any gift and expect someone to do with it what you want them to do with it. After you give it, it's theirs to do with as they please. And you cannot, without becoming a nuisance, tell them what to do with it or add any stipulations to how they need to use it. Your intention was of the best kind and it was to sincerely help her. You are golden. I wish my little sister had you as a friend.
> ...



Excellent post on gifting my friend. You are right. I did what I thought was a good deed, and what she does with it is her decision. I shouldnt let it bother me. I don't know her motivations, so any assumptions on my part are really an exercise in frustration and futility. 

Had I known it would go that way though, I'd have given her one of my extra Minimags and been done with it. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 26, 2010)

nbp said:


> I did what I thought was a good deed, and what she does with it is her decision. I shouldn't let it bother me. I don't know her motivations, so any assumptions on my part are really an exercise in frustration and futility.


 
Maybe someday a guy will finally understand how a girl's mind works. Maybe someday . . .


----------



## ronkar (Apr 26, 2010)

Recommended reading.

A short story, "The Gun Without a Bang," by Robert Sheckley.

Seems this super advanced ray gun thing did not do much to scare off the hungry predators, but it did have survival value...


----------



## pauliedoggs (Apr 26, 2010)

ronkar said:


> Recommended reading.
> 
> A short story, "The Gun Without a Bang," by Robert Sheckley.
> 
> Seems this super advanced ray gun thing did not do much to scare off the hungry predators, but it did have survival value...



Hey! I read this short story in 8th grade. Excellent recommendation. I thought I was the only one who remembered that one


----------



## hyperloop (Apr 26, 2010)

i don't think it was mentioned what sort of cell was in the light you gave your sister, if it was an alkaline (hopefully not) has she taken the cell out? Would hate for the light to be ruined by the cell leakage.


Oh, and i feel your pain man, was going to buy my missus a La Petite Killer and a AAA extension (just in case) but ended up just putting a purple DX fauxton on her cell phone lanyard.


----------



## march.brown (Apr 26, 2010)

jslappa said:


> You should have told her that it cost $250, and stars like Paris Hilton and Oprah never leave home without that EXACT light. She would have burned through a dang case of AA's on that trip!


Better still , have the torch engraved professionally "As used and recommended by (then put her favourite singers or film stars)"

At least if it gets lost or stolen you will be able to identify it easily.
.


----------



## McAllan (Apr 26, 2010)

Saw this post in this thread:



hyperloop said:


> Got me a Novatac 120P (loving it) to replace my lost EX10 and also bought a Akoray K106 as a partial gift (making him pay $9 towards the cost) for a buddy to entice him into our world. I figure he will treasure and hopefully use it more as he has a partial investment in it.



And of course I thought of this thread.
I believe it's also true and an aspect of what I said earlier. 
Many people don't value things they're given free very high - regardless of cost. Not just flashlights but electronic, tools, gadgets etc. in general. Regardless of receiver is male or female.

Personally I've come to the point where I only give things away to people I know will use what I give them. Else I might as well throw it out myself - ensuring proper recycling - or sell it cheap on some auction site to gain a few $. Personally I've not participated in the Christmas "gift race" for last 3 years. I simply hate giving something that's not used and I'm annoyed when pushed to receive something I know will just end up in a drawer or outright sold or recycled - yes - in some respects I'm not a hair better myself.
So when "forced" to give gifts to adults now I mostly buy an expensive luxurious wine, whisky, chocolate, tea or similar whatever I know the receiver likes. I know it'll be used and liked and I'm not giving "just another object to the drawer". Yes socks will be used too if right size/color :nana:


----------



## joe1512 (Apr 26, 2010)

Send her a box of batteries with your next letter. Preferably the lithium ones that won't leak.

Sure, batteries are available but they might not be trivial to get. Buying batteries is not real high on her priority list.
This way, you take care of her problem entirely.


----------



## thedeske (Apr 26, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I believe it's not so much about being a flashaholic as it is about having a basic technical knowledge.
> She's probably forgotten that flashlights needs batteries to work.
> 
> I've numerous times "repaired" peoples remotes. Suddenly they complaint their TV don't work or only works with the buttons the on TV. Every time they're surprised that a remote control need batteries   :hairpull:



I have an AV installer friend who made several visits over the years to clients who complain about the left or right speaker not working. 80 bucks later and a turn of the balance knob to center, he drives away.


----------



## TRITON (Apr 26, 2010)

:shakehead.. I like the one about dont bother to teach a pig to sing.


----------



## flatline (Apr 26, 2010)

Noctis said:


> Not to be a buzz kill, but I'm 99% sure that women are just genetically incompatible with flashlights. :shakehead



I know more women who carry lights than men. Of course, we're mostly talking little coincell 5mm LED jobbies on their keychain or in their purse.

Women are typically more interested in utility than "Wow" factor.

--flatline


----------



## flatline (Apr 26, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I always try to discourage folks from spending a bunch on a light for their wives and girlfriends. No matter how well intentioned they in general don't see nifty little gadgets like we do.
> 
> Geoff



I bought my wife a LF2XT after she complained that her mag solitaire couldn't compete with exam room lighting for checking pupil dilation. It stays clipped in the pocket of her white coat. She's gotten so used to always having a flashlight on her at work that she's started using my flashlights around the house.

--flatline


----------



## jenskh (Apr 26, 2010)

I have bought flashlights to many of my relatives, friends and my wife. I always think that they will be very interested, fascinated and may be share my interest/addiction. They never do. I have realised that the only place I can meet people that share my interest is in this forum.:thinking:


----------



## jenskh (Apr 26, 2010)

and I must more or less keep the fascination to myself, or others will look at me as a kind of geek or nerd or what you call it


----------



## John_Galt (Apr 26, 2010)

jenskh said:


> and I must more or less keep the fascination to myself, or others will look at me as a kind of geek or nerd or what you call it




I always point out that there are many interesting topics where flashlights are involved. Design, Machining, Electronics... "And it's always interesting to see what kinds of advanced technology is coming out."

I reserve the more technical information for people who continue to inquire past my conversational side step.


Or, dependent upon peoples' reactions, I just mention that I'm a Boy Scout, and like to "be prepared."

----------------------------------------------------

Back on Topic.

OP, a headlamp may have been a better investment, even a cheap one, like a Princeton Tec Quad. Much easier to use when actually working, or walking around.


----------



## Snipe315 (Apr 26, 2010)

You should have also goten her a diffuser cone so it would provide more than just spot lighting.



She might have used it more that way.


----------



## jp2515 (Apr 26, 2010)

jenskh said:


> and I must more or less keep the fascination to myself, or others will look at me as a kind of geek or nerd or what you call it



Same here, even my friends look at me funny sometimes when I explain my flashlight hobby.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Apr 26, 2010)

I also don't see the point to give expensive lights as a gift...but i also don't really see the point in buying expensive ones for me, but i just started with surefires 
However, gave my girlfriend a pink mini-maglite, when i returned from my vacation in the u.s., and she loves it really, because you can't get the color here, it is a present from me and because it's pink. and she says she reads in bed with it and uses it regularly. now i just gave her a dx light with a new p60 r2-dropin on 2 cr-123, she'll get the batteries she needs from me....i said she should put it in her car, for an emergency....her sister wanted a shake-light for christmas, i did what i could to bring something else in the discussion, but her mind could not be changed...anyways, sold her father a romisen rc-n3 from sb...  And he is always interested in something brighter 
So, at the end of the day, not all people are flashoholics. Some can be converted and some are inaccessible.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 26, 2010)

Mars and Venus guys, Mars and Venus! 

I will definitely remember this thread though because my girlfriend has been receptive to the idea of a nice small light for her purse. She already really likes the coin cell light that I gave her and has on her keys. She uses it all the time and in fact I've actually caught her playing with it outside a few times at night. 

Yes guys, you read that right. I may have been the only man on the face of the Earth that has actually caught a woman playing with a flashlight! Miracles do happen!

Based on that, she's ripe for the picking in terms of assimilating her into our little world. ("Resistance is futile.") I was thinking of getting her a nice AA light for her purse for emergencies like the Quark AA mentioned in this thread, but maybe I'll back off a little bit and plant a much cheaper seed like a light from ITP or Romisen instead. If she gets hooked, then I can splurge a bit more in the future.


----------



## nbp (Apr 26, 2010)

Headlamps, difuser cones, cases of batteries......perhaps I should have gone along with her and held the flashlight too, hey? 

I guess I expected it to be better recieved based on past successful light gifts. I gave this girl's brother and his wife E01s and they immediately put them on their keychains and later told me they use them all the time. Another friend, a GIRL, got a River Rock 1xAA from me and she put in it her purse, and has told me several times how she has used it for this or that. So maybe I had some rose colored glasses on. On top of that, this girl had TOLD me that there were power outages and people used flashlights. Wouldn't you assume too that a light as a gift would be appropriate and useful?

And as for why I got her something of somewhat high cost, well, I did not want to be the flashlight guy who got her a flashlight only to have it die after a few weeks because I had bought some cheap DX crap for her. That was out of the question. I don't buy that crap for myself because I don't trust it, why would I send her into the jungles of the tropics with a light I didn't trust? I felt the Quark was a good compromise of cost and quality/dependability. 

Yikes, Cut a brother some slack. :candle:


----------



## march.brown (Apr 27, 2010)

Apparently some people are not flashaholics ... How very true

I went on holiday to Rhodes a couple of years ago and met a guy who collected *Brown Paper *... He apparently had one of the best collections of brown paper samples in the world ... He had thousands of pieces ... He was a chemist by profession and was able to test the acidity , colouring agent and other features of each sample in his collection ... Each piece was filed away individually in special acid-free bags ... He was absolutely delighted that he had found another piece to add to his collection on a market stall and he had to buy something there just to get that particular bag ... Apparently the smaller sizes and the larger sizes did not have the same rare paper structure.

Strangely , he didn't seem to have a good sense of humour at some of my jokes ... His Wife thought it was funny when I said that it must be amusing at Xmas when a thirty year old and his two year old son both prefer the wrapping paper to the presents.

So (as the saying goes) it takes all sorts ....

Well , I must wrap-up this post now (pun intended)

Keep Flashing Folks (and Folkesses)
.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 27, 2010)

nbp said:


> Wow! I didn't expect so many people to jump on me!
> 
> To respond to a few comments:
> 
> ...



Well , just poking around in the dark so to speak 
Maybe , she was expecting something along the lines of jewelery , rather than a carefully thought out gift that is both practical and useful , that was actually given some consideration . 
:candle:

God said , let there be light :candle: So I own plenty of flashlights ! 
As per instructions !


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 27, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I always try to discourage folks from spending a bunch on a light for their wives and girlfriends. No matter how well intentioned they in general don't see nifty little gadgets like we do.
> 
> Geoff



im starting to agree with u :buddies:

anyway, i guess thats another reason why some lights are made like jewelleries such are lummi's, drakes and dracos


----------



## nativecajun (Apr 27, 2010)

nbp said:


> My buddy's younger sister just came home from an 8 month stay in the Dominican Republic where she was volunteering her time to teach. Before she left she had told us that the place she was staying didn't have running water and electricity was spotty, depending on when the generators were running and running well.
> 
> Flashaholic to the rescue! Poor lighting you say? I'll solve that! As she is like a sister to me I told her I'd get her a decent light. So I got her a Quark AA. I saw her tonight and asked if she got some good use out of that flashlight with all the power outages.
> 
> ...


 
Yes those from the dark side just do not understand the importance of a quality flashlight. And not everyone shares the excitement as we do. I already have a Muyshondt Aeon but I want to buy the new quark mini CR2. It has a lower low. But I do not want to have the problem of spending a few minuets in the morning just trying to figure out what knife and light I will carry for the day. I owned the mini CR123 and it was the most convieniant light to carry. But I think the CR2 version would look more "normal" in other words not so fat and short. Not so expensive so as to not worry about loosing it or scratching it. What do you think go for it or not. :thinkingthe mini cr2) Do not want to change the topic discussion here so if the mod thinks this is out of place go ahead and rip it.

Daniel


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm a traitor to the cause but I just don't understand why the woman should be expected to choose a battery operated reflector torch over candlelight when lighting her powerless house.

Candles are not directional like a torch, they give a nice spread of light all round. You can always see very clearly how much reserve you have left with a candle. Candles have very good runtime. Candles are extremely cheap and are usually very commonly available in any quantity one likes to buy and oft times wimmin get quite a few as presents (well I know my wife gives and receives them quite often), sometimes candles are even nicely scented. Candles are simple and sweet and give a warm feeling to the heart.

There's nothing particularly endearing about a battery operated torch to most people. 

Until I came to this site I thought torches were purely for waving about looking for things in dark nooks and crannies and for lighting the way in the great outdoors.

Before I came here I'd have never thought of "tailstanding" a torch so that its light reflected off a ceiling as some sort of electronic substitute for a candle or lantern inside a house, in fact I still don't think that way. Can't fathom the idea at all really.

Perhaps a more useful electronic light for a place without power would have been one of those camping lanterns that one sits on a table and throws light out at 360 degrees. It's certainly what I'd prefer in those circumstances.

They say it's not what you spend but the thought that counts but I've found that if my thoughts are even remotely directed towards my own interests and hobbies when choosing a gift for a loved one then I'll almost always make the wrong choice.


----------



## waddup (Apr 27, 2010)

id have given her 10 energizer lithiums and the instruction manual as well as the light.AND explained to her it has different levels of light.

id also ask that when her time there was over that she leave it with someone she believes could use it a doctor/emt/nurse/teacher maybe?

a student can only be as good as the teacher


----------



## guiri (Apr 27, 2010)

Sucks!

I know lots of people like that. You get them good stuff and they don't use it or whatever. Sucks


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 28, 2010)

JaguarDave-in-Oz said:


> Candles are simple and sweet and give a warm feeling to the heart.


Ah yes... candlelit dinners... maybe the locals were a romantic bunch.


----------



## nbp (Apr 28, 2010)

> TorchBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes... candlelit dinners... maybe the locals were a romantic bunch.





You may just have something there...


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Apr 28, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Ah yes... candlelit dinners....


not quite what I was referring to. I spent a bit of my childhood in my grandparents house that had no electricity and it's hard to explain but I always felt that a house lit by candles and oil lamps has a closeness and warmth that comes from what sort of feels like the light making the walls envelope you. Maybe that feeling doesn't come when one lights a larger style brick or concrete modern house with flame but then both my houses are made of stone and over a hundred and fifty years old so I guess I won't ever find out.


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 28, 2010)

DM51 said:


> nbp, I really feel for you - to have your generous and thoughtful gift ignored in this way is very disappointing.
> 
> However... don't take it too hard. It's just the way some women are. There are many honorable and distinguished exceptions, such as Greta, lisantica, Mrs. Guru etc., but perhaps the majority just don't understand.


Its not just women who are non-flashaholics. I had gifted many flashlights to a couple of close friends former colleagues. Last time I met them for lunch we were stuck in a dim booth. So I got out my EZAAw to read the menu. One of my buddies said "All my lights got confiscated.". Uh-uh. I had given him enough lights to equip his whole family and then some more. The L0D-CE is probably in a drawer somewhere. The annoying part was before I joined CPF he had gifted me a couple of lights - a N battery thing and a 'bright' 2*CR2016 coin cell. (Most other lights at the time had 1*2032 cell which only have enough voltage to make the LED glow.)

-----

I advised a couple of other shoppers about the benefits of LED torches. One eventually bought a 2D plastic incan. The other a 6V lantern.
-
The lack of 6V lantern batteries for sale in my neck of the woods leads me to believe people just buy a lantern for the long runtime promised by the big battery, then toss it and buy another lantern when the first no longer works. Once this becomes a habit .....

-----

Don't feel too bad. I remember a thread where a member lent one of his prized lights to a girl to go behind the bushes. She came back minus the light. "The light died so I tossed it." At least your gift made it back home.


----------



## AlexLED (Apr 30, 2010)

nbp said:


> She replied it worked well for about a month and then the battery died and she never bought new ones so she had been using candles!  :shakehead
> 
> Apparently some people just aren't flashaholics. :sigh:



Oh, what a pitty, I think I know how you feel .... 

I just have a similar case, where I lent my Fenix L1D to a female friend travelling in the outback. Let's see what she says when she gets back. 

At least she understood she can use the batteries her digi-cam does not accept anymore.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 30, 2010)

Look, you did the best you could. You Can't be there for everything people do. 

Frankly, you may, in a diplomatic way, ask to check the light, to make sure it is working...then just keep it for another person.

Sounds like she did not really care. Once you get it back, you could give it to someone who can use it, and will appreciate it Then the light will be put to a good use.

You tried.

Best,

RL


----------



## somber (Apr 30, 2010)

RedLed said:


> ...Frankly, you may, in a diplomatic way, ask to check the light, to make sure it is working...then just keep it for another person...
> 
> RL



+1!

My girlfriend doesn't get my some of the things I like, as well. She thinks my knives and watches are ridiculous, but she said the other day that they were at least manly (as I was sharpening my knife)! Anyway, I gave her a Streamlight Stylus Pro for no reason, and she uses it all the time! But she thinks my Surefires are completely unnecessarily expensive, albeit useful.


----------



## bspofford (Apr 30, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Ah yes... candlelit dinners... maybe the locals were a romantic bunch.


 
We're all romantics--that's why this is called "candle"powerforums.


----------



## Fulgeo (Apr 30, 2010)

I consider myself a flashaholic missionary. One of my tactics is to keep giving flashlights as gifts to the unbeliever until they "see the light". Last Christmas I gave away nine SSC P7 modded Maglite as gifts. I tried to match the color of the Mag to the person's favorite color. Went over well. I have also dragged around various modded torches and it interesting were you find converts.


----------



## Grayblue (Apr 30, 2010)

Gear wise, I have to use a belt pouch to accomodate all the stuff I carry since my pocket is full.

Some who are not like us notice this.

That's how I found out there are people out there that thinks actually using pants pocket to carry things, with the exception of a single "hip" toy like a iPod, should be a criminal offense. (That also solved the mystery of tiny unusable pockets of "hip" jeans.)

I'm not talking about the female. I'm just saying some people are different.


----------



## highgrovemanor (Apr 30, 2010)

My Dad ALWAYS prided himself on having his cheapie at the ready, which is now an Eagletac courtesy me....and he just e-mailed me asking about keyring lights. So there is hope!

So I'd call him a flashoholic by use, not shopping, if that makes sense.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 30, 2010)

I gave my daughter a Tiablo A1 keychain light for Christmas last year. About 6 months later she asked me if I had anything more powerful I would like to gift her. I gave here a PD20 and she wouldn't even give me back the Tiablo.

Talk about Daddys little girl. I hope she doesn't start asking for HID's. lol


Bill


----------



## JCD (Apr 30, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Frankly, you may, in a diplomatic way, ask to check the light, to make sure it is working...then just keep it for another person.



Why? She didn't say the light wasn't working. She said it worked fine until the battery died. Ungifting the light would demonstrate a lack of character, IMO. He gave it to her. It's now hers to use or not use as she wishes.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 30, 2010)

RedLed said:


> Frankly, you may, in a diplomatic way, ask to check the light, to make sure it is working...then just keep it for another person.
> 
> Sounds like she did not really care.


That would be underhanded. Many reasons have been given above why she may have appreciated it very much but still didn't use it after the installed battery expired.



bspofford said:


> We're all romantics--that's why this is called "candle"powerforums.


From the number of female members that have been attracted to the forum (not unlike moths to a candle flame) I fear your understanding of the derivation of the name is mistaken. :sigh:


----------



## nbp (May 1, 2010)

Sorry RedLed, I'm not stealing the light from her so I can give it to someone else. It was a gift to her, and while I don't understand why she didn't use it, the fact remains that it is hers and she can do with it as she pleases. I want her to keep it actually, in hopes of her realizing it's usefulness at some point future.


----------



## jackthedog (May 1, 2010)

I've managed to convert my mother and my girlfriend's mother. I've bought a few nice lights for my Dad and my Mom has started using them. She recently mentioned on the phone that she used them when the power went out and that "those nice lights really are great." 

I gave my girlfriend's father a Romisen for Christmas and my GF's Mom liked it so much I ended up giving her the duplicate I'd ordered for myself (that reminds me I need to replace that light). They use them to inspect houses. 

When people have a chance to actually use the lights and appreciate them, I think it goes a long way in demonstrating their usefulness. Just my thoughts.


----------



## TKC (May 2, 2010)

*I think SOME people HAVE to be told to CHANGE the batteries. Common sense is NOT common!*


----------



## JCD (May 2, 2010)

TKC said:


> *I think SOME people HAVE to be told to CHANGE the batteries. Common sense is NOT common!*



Per the opening post, she understood that the battery was dead and that changing the batteries would fix the problem.

Personally, batteries are not something I typically think about when I'm at the store, and, consequently, I've gone without a particular battery type for months simply because I kept _forgetting_ to pick up more while I was at the store for other things (e.g., food), and I didn't consider them worth a special trip.


----------



## burntoshine (May 2, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Having had several Wives , this story might possibly have a dangerous (expensive) ending to it !
> 
> You have to make your mind up whether or not you want to lose your house !
> 
> ...



oh my!


----------



## guiri (May 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, good thinkin' :naughty:


----------



## RedLED (May 3, 2010)

nbp said:


> Sorry RedLed, I'm not stealing the light from her so I can give it to someone else. It was a gift to her, and while I don't understand why she didn't use it, the fact remains that it is hers and she can do with it as she pleases. I want her to keep it actually, in hopes of her realizing it's usefulness at some point future.


 
That is fine, I agree with the responses to my post, as it may be in really poor taste to take something back. However, I feel that if it will never be used, it is still a good thing to do for someone who will love same light, and will appreciate it.

Look, sometimes rules need to be broken, I have given my wife EDC type things, and when I find them on the floor in the back of the closet, never to be used, and forgotten, I take it, and it goes to someone who will like it.

It may be poor taste to take it back, but it is equally bad to discard the product in the junk heap of the house. I think they can at least put it somewhere in a good location out of respect for the thought put into the gift.

But this is just me...and I do respect the above comments, as people are entitled to do what they think is best.

I just hate wasteful behavior.

Best,

RL


----------



## guiri (May 3, 2010)

I absolutely agree with the LED. I'm not into taking presents back either but hey, if she's not using it, I'd say, hey, if you're not using it, let me have it and I'll give it to someone who has better use for it.

Simple as that. That kinda behavior ticks me off something fierce but that's just me.


----------



## JCD (May 3, 2010)

guiri said:


> I absolutely agree with the LED. I'm not into taking presents back either but hey, if she's not using it, I'd say, hey, if you're not using it, let me have it and I'll give it to someone who has better use for it.
> 
> Simple as that. That kinda behavior ticks me off something fierce but that's just me.



Here's the thing: No matter how cool a flashlight enthusiast may find a light, and no matter how expensive that light is, a flashlight is not likely to be perceived as a thoughtful gift to most people unless the recipient had previously mentioned a desire or need for a good light.

Further, flashlights rarely look like they should be as expensive as they actually are. If I saw a Quark AA (or similar Fenix light, etc.) in a brick & mortar store with a price tag of over $10, I would laugh, mutter something about how quickly fools are born, and put it back on the shelf. It simply doesn't look like it should be expensive, at least not to anyone not familiar with recent flashlight technology. And, without the name MagLite on the side, there simply isn't any brand recognition for the average person.

That certainly doesn't mean that gifting a flashlight is thoughtless. But, when we gift lights, we should recognize that the thought that went into selecting the light will likely go overlooked.


----------



## nbp (May 3, 2010)

> guiri said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely agree with the LED. I'm not into taking presents back either but hey, if she's not using it, I'd say, hey, if you're not using it, let me have it and I'll give it to someone who has better use for it.
> ...


I already said that I was not going to do that. I think it's tacky and completely inappropriate to take back a gift. Plus, I have hopes of her realizing its usefulness at some point. 

However, If you truly feel that way, I suppose you had better start getting in touch with your family and friends and see about getting 90% of the birthday and christmas gifts you gave them back, because most of them likely aren't getting used either.  



> JCD said:
> 
> 
> > That certainly doesn't mean that gifting a flashlight is thoughtless. But, when we gift lights, we should recognize that the thought that went into selecting the light will likely go overlooked.


This is true. She probably did not realize the thought I put into selecting an appropriate light for her situation. 

Therefore, I am pretty much over being hurt by her comments. I'm a big boy, and I am not going to stay upset about relatively little thing for long. Big boys don't cry, right? :mecry:

However, from a purely practical standpoint, the thought of having a good flashlight in a situation where electricity is spotty, and NOT using the flashlight still leaves me going :thinking: :shrug:  :shakehead


----------



## guiri (May 3, 2010)

Gifts? What gifts? We don't need no stinkin' gifts.

I finally stopped giving my wife stuff 'cause she didn't even bother trying some of the stuff I bought for her.

I would buy flowers and she wouldn't even bother putting them in water 

Yeah, people are different and I STILL think it sucked that she didn't appreciate it more but that's me.

I don't give stuff away for the big thank you but that doesn't mean that it doesn't suck.


----------



## matterns (May 3, 2010)

At what point or event needs to happen, to become a Flashaholic?


----------



## nbp (May 4, 2010)

I did say I was disappointed and a bit hurt that she didn't use the light, and I completely agree that it sucks when you give a gift really believing it is the right one only to find that it isn't used. I only disagreed with the feeling that taking it back is an acceptable recourse, as I don't feel it is. 

The adage that "there is more happiness in giving than receiving" is absolutely true. However, gift receivers can suck the joy out of the giving process for the giver if they do not know how to be a good receiver. Moral of the story: be a giver, it will make you happy. Also be a good receiver, it will make someone else happy.


----------



## guiri (May 4, 2010)

I absolutely agree but I didn't mean snatch it. Just ask her if she doesn't want it or is not going to use it maybe someone ELSE will benefit more from it?

I mean, the light sitting in a drawer benefits NO ONE. Not even her if there's an emergency 'cause it won't have batteries in it.


----------



## RedLED (May 4, 2010)

guiri said:


> I absolutely agree but I didn't mean snatch it. Just ask her if she doesn't want it or is not going to use it maybe someone ELSE will benefit more from it?
> 
> I mean, the light sitting in a drawer benefits NO ONE. Not even her if there's an emergency 'cause it won't have batteries in it.


 
I agree, and this may be better stated than my post earlier.


----------



## Learjet (May 4, 2010)

Probably should have bought her a box of candles. After all it's common knowledge that flashlights are only used to find the candles and matches. :duh2:


----------



## bill_n_opus (May 4, 2010)

nbp said:


> ...... She recieved a thorough explanation on how to use the light before she left and *she's very intelligent*, so it's not like she didn't know how to change a battery. She just didn't. .....


 
My general observation is that very intelligent people do not necessarily have common sense. Or vice versa. Not that they are mutually exclusive ... it's just that one does not predicate the other. 

My wife is pretty bright ... but no way, no how will she figure out the remote control ... that's my "job". She's let that go to me. 

Sometimes when you offer something to someone that's part of "our" world ... it doesn't initiate them at all, they are still outsiders and that's where they will stay until they find that interest or spark to learn on their own. 

Even something commonsensical like:

flashlights + batteries = working. 

For her it was:

flashlights + dead batteries = oh well, it was fun while it lasted ... now where's the candles? :shrug: 

That's the problem solving for her (when it comes to flashlights) ... not, "hey, how do I open this thing? Oh, AA's ... cool, I think I can find some ... hey, they have an Ikea here too! I can get some batteries there! ..."

That's our way of thinking. 

In her area of strength she would be able to problem-solve something appropriate ... something that we may not have a clue about. 

From my experience, people always ask me about computer stuff ... I've given up trying to educate them on the topic because of this very concept we've just discussed. Only if they really want to learn will I go further ... it's just not worth it and they will forget everything you tell them.


----------



## TMedina (May 4, 2010)

Old adage, "Prior Planning Prevents ****-Poor Performance."

There are plenty of people, men and women, who fail to plan for contingencies - and there are plenty of threads floating around this forum that can attest to that fact.

Whether a natural disaster, an unexpected turn of events or even a minor complication, the fact remains most of us don't take the time to prepare for the "maybe" scenario let alone the "worst case" scenario.

-Trevor


----------



## richardcpf (May 4, 2010)

I gave my girlfriend a titanium mini spotlight for 12v car sockets. It was utterly simple to use: plug in to recharge, twist to turn on.

The flashlight stopped working after few months, because the internal nimh battery was discharged to flat. She used it once, and never plugged it back to recharge, she said, "this flashlight is too complicated".

Yes, some people are just not into flashlights.


----------



## JCD (May 4, 2010)

bill_n_opus said:


> flashlights + dead batteries = oh well, it was fun while it lasted ... now where's the candles?



We have to remember that _there isn't a thing wrong with solving the problem in that manner._ It's different from how most of us would solve it, but not any worse. Heck, depending on her reasoning (about which we are currently ignorant), her solution may well have been the superior one. We have to remember, she was the only one familiar with her situation.


----------



## charlie_hng (May 4, 2010)

*What would a flashholic think before wrapping up and during the trip?*

a. Idea – I need to stay at a remote location for 6 months. Let’s get prepared for the darkness.
b. Grab a couple primaries and back up flashlights (thinking about what to bring as I have so many to choose from). Need a headlamp in case both hands busy. Also need a lantern for all people in the room. Come on, 6 months isn’t short, is it?
c. I need flood for short and throw for long distance. Cool white throws longer and warm tint sees better so I’ll carry both.
d. Let’s get some batteries. Oops! There’s no charging power. Can’t use 18650/17670/16340/14500. Can’t bring P60 hosts. Horrible! Fine. I’ll carry some AA torches instead. Though I don’t have many left.
e. I have some DX/KD cheapo but I can’t trust none especially when I am running it in such a long trip. My Fenix L2D CE is out dated and EagleTac P10A2 won’t last longer than 8 hours. I need some updated XPGs. Don’t forget the neutral white version(end up buying more lights…)
f. These babies need to be well protected during transportation.
g. Finally arrived.
h. After a week of stay, I figured most of the time after dark I stayed in house. The AA light is good for walking around but I didn’t seem to use it extremely. Perhaps 20 minute a day. I still liked my LED but didn’t care without it because all I need could be satisfied by one candle power and it’s accessible everywhere in the house.:shrug:


----------



## sabre7 (May 4, 2010)

JCD said:


> Here's the thing: No matter how cool a flashlight enthusiast may find a light, and no matter how expensive that light is, a flashlight is not likely to be perceived as a thoughtful gift to most people unless the recipient had previously mentioned a desire or need for a good light.
> 
> Further, flashlights rarely look like they should be as expensive as they actually are. If I saw a Quark AA (or similar Fenix light, etc.) in a brick & mortar store with a price tag of over $10, I would laugh, mutter something about how quickly fools are born, and put it back on the shelf. It simply doesn't look like it should be expensive, at least not to anyone not familiar with recent flashlight technology. And, without the name MagLite on the side, there simply isn't any brand recognition for the average person.
> 
> That certainly doesn't mean that gifting a flashlight is thoughtless. But, when we gift lights, we should recognize that the thought that went into selecting the light will likely go overlooked.



Well said. 

High end flashlights make poor gifts and can lead to hard feelings when they are inevitably cast aside and forgotten by the non-flashaholic recipient.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 4, 2010)

bill_n_opus said:


> For her it was:
> 
> flashlights + dead batteries = oh well, it was fun while it lasted ... now where's the candles? :shrug:
> 
> That's the problem solving for her (when it comes to flashlights) ... not, "hey, how do I open this thing? Oh, AA's ... cool, I think I can find some ... hey, they have an Ikea here too! I can get some batteries there! ..."


Once again, you have no idea what she was actually doing, nor how busy she was with more important matters, nor how appropriate what she used (candles) was to her situation.


----------



## boss429 (May 5, 2010)

nbp said:


> My buddy's younger sister just came home from an 8 month stay in the Dominican Republic where she was volunteering her time to teach. Before she left she had told us that the place she was staying didn't have running water and electricity was spotty, depending on when the generators were running and running well.
> 
> Flashaholic to the rescue! Poor lighting you say? I'll solve that! As she is like a sister to me I told her I'd get her a decent light. So I got her a Quark AA. I saw her tonight and asked if she got some good use out of that flashlight with all the power outages.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain!-LOL
Ultimatly-No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## rlorion (May 5, 2010)

I always have 1 or 2 lights on me at all times...no matter where I go or what I'm doing. When I am at work they call me the Illuminator because I usually have my Fenix PD30 in my pocket and my MG RX-1 in my side pocket and my ITP A6 Polestar and LED LENSER P7 in my lunchbag. If the power goes out in my house I have at least 4 3Million candlepower spot lights and 12 other flashlights to light my way around. Is this addiciton normal? Do I need help? lovecpf


----------



## guiri (May 5, 2010)

RedLed said:


> I agree, and this may be better stated than my post earlier.



Yeah but we meant the same thing


----------



## Gregozedobe (May 5, 2010)

I must be very privileged - my missus has been bugging me for ages to build a shelf to put all my flashlights on 

And when she goes out in the backyard at night she grabs the brightest light from the selection I leave sitting on the freezer near the back door (1 x 18650 with a SSC P7 is her current favourite). She wants to SEE in the dark !

She doesn't even mind (much) when I buy new lights, when we both know I already have way more lights than I can practically use (40+ and counting).


----------



## guiri (May 5, 2010)

Very good woman.

I'll trade her for a printer in excellent condition WITH cartridges...


----------



## nbp (May 5, 2010)

> guiri said:
> 
> 
> > Very good woman.
> ...




 

I'll see your printer and raise you a Milky KL4! :naughty:


----------



## Burgess (May 5, 2010)

Wait a minute . . . .


Is that a COLOR printer ? ? ?


:tinfoil:
_


----------



## guiri (May 5, 2010)

nbp said:


> I'll see your printer and raise you a Milky KL4! :naughty:



Man, that's plain rude! I asked first.... :sigh:


----------



## guiri (May 5, 2010)

Burgess said:


> Wait a minute . . . .
> 
> 
> Is that a COLOR printer ? ? ?
> ...



Hell yeah it's a color printer! For a woman like that, nothing but the best AND, it's an 8 color printer and check this out, it prints on 13x19" paper.

Top that! :devil:


----------



## RedLED (May 6, 2010)

What do you guy's think if it was the exact same high-tech-Ti-newest LED-tested by Navy Seals flashlight, and it said, say...Tiffany & Co on it, or Bvlgari, Jimmy Choo? Or how about Chanel, even better!

I wager that light would be out, and taken to the board room at work, pilates, the mall an evening of fine dining and other places women go to impress each other. 

In my case she takes them out on our private jet just to impress the flight crew.

Can you just picture Elaine from Seinfeld using the designer light, and showing it off.


OK, OK...We Don't have a private jet, but I did know a very easy date named "Chanel" back in the 80's! Ahhh...the 80's. She looked just like...well, never mind


----------



## RedLED (May 6, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Once again, you have no idea what she was actually doing, nor how busy she was with more important matters, nor how appropriate what she used (candles) was to her situation.


 
Dude, I think we are just having some fun here. Everyone has their own way of doing things, and there is really no right or wrong answer here!

By the by, what do _you_ think of a Chanel flashlight?

For women, of course. For men that could be seen as femme on this most manliness of sites.


----------



## TorchBoy (May 6, 2010)

I hope we can continue to have fun without making value judgements about things we really don't know.


----------



## nbp (May 6, 2010)

In another thread where we were discussing the trend of adding 'fire' to the end of words to create flashlight brands there were some really funny responses. My favorite was a suggestion for a flashlight called "Dazzlefire". If they made a decent flashlight in pink and called it Dazzlefire, not only would I buy them for girls I know, I'd probably get one for myself! So I could review it of course, for others who wanted them for their SO. 

EDIT:

Here is that thread, in case you want to read up. Need a name for your flashlight company?

Some may appeal to the ladies.


----------



## RedLED (May 7, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> I hope we can continue to have fun without making value judgements about things we really don't know.


 
Did anyone really make a Judgement on this? OP/Ed, and outright judgements are miles apart.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 7, 2010)

matterns said:


> At what point or event needs to happen, to become a Flashaholic?



I believe that being a flashaholic is more an inborne attitude. An external event, like a long blackout or a situation of danger created from the dark, is usually making this attitude to come afloat.

Over the time, I developed my own way of distinguishing a flashaholic person from a non-flashaholic person.

A non-flashaholic person considers the lighting, both outdoor and indoor, to be part of the natural landscape or the rooms furnishing, respectively. I believe this is be the most widespread approach to the need for light which we all have, and is based on the evolutionary learning of the role which light has in our lifes. 
Therefore, a non-flashaholic person will not permanently carry a light; if they need to conduct an outdoor activity, they will do it in the sunlight; if a cabinet is placed in a dark spot of the house, they will install a cabinet light... and so on.

A flashaholic person, on the other hand, has different approach to the need for lighting. He/she had learnt that lighting doesn't stay with things, but with the person. 
I believe this is caused from a more analytical cognitive behavior, which often extends to other traits of the personality.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## JCD (May 7, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> … if a cabinet is placed in a dark spot of the house, they will install a cabinet light...



I think any analytical mind would opt to add cabinet lighting if the cabinet is in a fixed location. One knows that they will always need lighting at that particular location, so a permanent lighting solution is more efficient than using a flashlight.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 7, 2010)

My examples were oriented to provide an hint on how the mindset of a non-flashaholic is oriented to create a setup where the lighting blends with the sorrounding environment; and how a flashaholic, instead, uses this setup but doesn't rely on it, because his mindset discernes his specific needs for lighting.
I have LED light points in my dark cabinets, AND a flashlight in my pocket...

Anthony


----------



## JCD (May 7, 2010)

I guess I just don't see the connection between flashlight obsession and analytical superiority (or inferiority).


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 7, 2010)

Just consider environmental lighting (or lack thereof) as an "imposed" point of view, that you cannot normally change. Non-flashaholics simply don't know that there is a possibility of changing it, or just don't care.
The use of a flashlight allows you to change the point of view imposed by environmental lighting. This is true both literally and metaphorically.
Flashaholics (or other professionals) uses flashlights in daylight too, to overcome confusing shadows and/or erroneous illumination angles. (literal meaning of my statement).
Scientific use of a flashlight gives the flashaholic the potentiality to avoid deceiving situations, either casual or imposed, caused from wrong or insufficient lighting (metaphorical meaning of my statement).
An analytical mindset is required to understand that the completeness of the knowledge requires multiple points of view, and darkness is not acceptable under any circumstance.
I hope to have expressed clearly it...
Anthony


----------



## bluepilgrim (May 7, 2010)

Nah... I just like flashlights.


----------



## JCD (May 7, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> Just consider environmental lighting (or lack thereof) as an "imposed" point of view, that you cannot normally change. Non-flashaholics simply don't know that there is a possibility of changing it, or just don't care.



A counterexample to you theory would be the lady mentioned in the opening post of this thread. Like millions of people before her, she realized that it was possible to change her environmental lighting conditions, and didn't feel compelled to utilize a flashlight in order to do so. She used candles, which served the same purpose.

I think bluepilgrim is right: we just love flashlights. That's okay. There's no reason to try to rationalize it with claims of analytical superiority, especially without analytical evidence to support such claims.


----------



## Blinding (May 7, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I believe it's not so much about being a flashaholic as it is about having a basic technical knowledge.
> She's probably forgotten that flashlights needs batteries to work.
> 
> I've numerous times "repaired" peoples remotes. Suddenly they complaint their TV don't work or only works with the buttons the on TV. Every time they're surprised that a remote control need batteries   :hairpull:



I remember when TV remotes didn't need batteries. No Joke. The first remotes were mechanical and used a tuning fork to send ultrasonic signals to the TV. Now we have these monsters with so many buttons I am embarrassed to try and explain them all to a non techie.

Using candles instead of a flashlight can be a personal choice. Just like some people like to go camping without the GPS, NOAH radio, Ipod, mattress inflater, and other junk.


----------



## RedLED (May 8, 2010)

bluepilgrim said:


> Nah... I just like flashlights.


 
Me too! I have no idea what is being discussed in this thread.


----------



## guiri (May 9, 2010)

That's the spirit boys


----------



## guiri (May 9, 2010)

Blinding said:


> I remember when TV remotes didn't need batteries. No Joke. The first remotes were mechanical and used a tuning fork to send ultrasonic signals to the TV. Now we have these monsters with so many buttons I am embarrassed to try and explain them all to a non techie.
> 
> Using candles instead of a flashlight can be a personal choice. Just like some people like to go camping without the GPS, NOAH radio, Ipod, mattress inflater, and other junk.




Dude, I remember when the remotes had CABLES on them


----------



## Gregozedobe (May 9, 2010)

guiri said:


> Dude, I remember when the remotes had CABLES on them


 
Geez, now I feel really old. Not only can I remember when TVs didn't have remotes (not such a big deal when you could only get 2 channels), if I try I can remember way back back when our (fairly large provincial) town didn't have any TV stations at all, and only the rich people had gianormous towers to let them get crappy TV signals from a long way away (but only on a good day). Black and white TVs at that !


----------



## don.gwapo (May 9, 2010)

My sister is one of them. I've been showing her how bright my lights are and how they work but her reaction was just nothing. Not even a "that's bright" word came up from her. I offered one or two of my lights for her's to have but she turn down my offer. :sigh:. Apparently some people are not flashaholic. :sigh:.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 9, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> I believe that being a flashaholic is more an inborne attitude. An external event, like a long blackout or a situation of danger created from the dark, is usually making this attitude to come afloat.
> 
> Over the time, I developed my own way of distinguishing a flashaholic person from a non-flashaholic person.
> 
> ...



Top post, some really interesting points there from a Psychology students perspective, some may be slightly speculative but I believe that as a hypothesis it is not only interesting but to me seems perfectly plausible. 

Btw, I don't think that the poster was trying to infer that flashaholics have an 'analytical superiority' to non-flashaholics, but that they simply have a different internal schema, possibly caused by a past environmental experience, in comparison with non-flashaholics in relation to the availability of light itself.. Per se he is not suggesting flashaholics are superior or in any way more intelligent than anyone else, just that they for whatever reason have a different way of seeing things to many others. (And I don't just mean they have a torch with them )


----------



## JCD (May 9, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> Btw, I don't think that the poster was trying to infer that flashaholics have an 'analytical superiority' to non-flashaholics, but that they simply have a different internal schema, possibly caused by a past environmental experience, in comparison with non-flashaholics in relation to the availability of light itself.



I think "more analytical" is the equivalent of analytically superior. At any rate, one needs only to peruse these fora to recognize that many "flashaholics" are not analytically minded, just like many "non-flashaholics."


----------



## Ace12 (May 9, 2010)

Hi I'm Mike, and I'm a Flashaholic... and my wife hates it....lol


----------



## RedForest UK (May 9, 2010)

JCD said:


> I think "more analytical" is the equivalent of analytically superior. At any rate, one needs only to peruse these fora to recognize that many "flashaholics" are not analytically minded, just like many "non-flashaholics."



Okay, if he did say 'more analytical' then you've got me, that is pretty much the same as 'analytically superior'. 

I just thought that as he is speaking in what clearly isn't his first language what he perhaps meant to say or should have said is that they see the availability and purpose of light in a different way to non-flashaholics; viewing it as something that isn't necessarily linked to the surroundings, but as something which we have to the power to change and carry with us. That being said it doesnt necessarily suggest that they have a more or less analytical mind in general than anyone else, I certainly wouldn't want to infer any sort of flashlight based elitism on here.


----------



## JCD (May 9, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> … as he is speaking in what clearly isn't his first language …



Perhaps it is clear to someone in the UK! I didn't even notice, because he has a much better command of written English than many Americans.


----------



## RedForest UK (May 9, 2010)

JCD said:


> Perhaps it is clear to someone in the UK! I didn't even notice, because he has a much better command of written English than many Americans.



Ha ha are you being serious? I'm sure the average grasp of the english language is just as good in America as over here  I guess I am assuming though, as a student of Spanish as well I picked up on a few idiomatic and grammatical errors common in european language speakers who have a good grasp of english as a second language, e.g: 'making this attitude to come afloat', 'an hint', 'potentiality', 'expressed clearly it' and so after looking at the users location assumed that his first language was Italian.. I may be wrong though.


----------



## JCD (May 9, 2010)

RedForest UK said:


> Ha ha are you being serious?



Sadly, yes, I'm being serious.


----------



## Max_Power (May 9, 2010)

march.brown said:


> Apparently some people are not flashaholics ... How very true
> 
> I went on holiday to Rhodes a couple of years ago and met a guy who collected *Brown Paper *... He apparently had one of the best collections of brown paper samples in the world ... He had thousands of pieces ... He was a chemist by profession and was able to test the acidity , colouring agent and other features of each sample in his collection ... Each piece was filed away individually in special acid-free bags ... He was absolutely delighted that he had found another piece to add to his collection on a market stall and he had to buy something there just to get that particular bag ... Apparently the smaller sizes and the larger sizes did not have the same rare paper structure.
> 
> ...



When I was very young, my father had difficulty assembling a large toy car (Christmas present), so mom had to assemble it after we opened the box. 

My brother and I had so much fun playing with the large box it came in, that we ignored the car when it was finished. 

Score 1 for imagination and self-built stuff!


----------



## Tuikku (May 9, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> When I was very young, my father had difficulty assembling a large toy car (Christmas present), so mom had to assemble it after we opened the box.
> 
> My brother and I had so much fun playing with the large box it came in, that we ignored the car when it was finished.
> 
> Score 1 for imagination and self-built stuff!



Has happened here with my little boy also


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (May 10, 2010)

Gregozedobe said:


> Geez, now I feel really old. Not only can I remember when TVs didn't have remotes (not such a big deal when you could only get 2 channels), if I try I can remember way back back when our (fairly large provincial) town didn't have any TV stations at all, and only the rich people had gianormous towers to let them get crappy TV signals from a long way away (but only on a good day). Black and white TVs at that !


Yep, and when you turned on the wireless or the television it took time for the valves to warm up before you could hear or see anything on it.


----------



## imgadgetman (May 10, 2010)

I carry a flashlight around my neck and quite often get the question "Why are you carrying a flashlight?' I always say "Well I guess it's about a 100% chance it's going to get dark tonight, ehh?" I put a UK 2L flashlight on my wife's keys and don't think she ever turned it on. But my delight is my youngest son who carries his everywhere like me. Some do not get it, gotta love the one's who do. imgadgetman


----------



## guiri (May 10, 2010)

Hey, yall ain't got $hit on me.

I was born in Bulgaria and around the mid sixties or so, the way we got color tv was to have a glass attachment in front of the B&W tv with slightly colored glass on it...NOT A LIE!


----------



## march.brown (May 10, 2010)

guiri said:


> Hey, yall ain't got $hit on me.
> 
> I was born in Bulgaria and around the mid sixties or so, the way we got color tv was to have a glass attachment in front of the B&W tv with slightly colored glass on it...NOT A LIE!


Was it like the big thick magnifying glass that we had in front of our tiny tele in the fifties ? ... That used to give peculiar coloured edges to everything on the screen ... We had a huge aerial on the chimney that covered half of our roof and I had to use my Diana .177 air-rifle to get rid of all the starlings that made the aerial sort of droop ... Only one channel that was on for just a few hours a day ... Andy-Pandy puppets with thick visible strings just for the kids ... The room was filled with all the neighbourhood kids when I got home from work ... I should have charged them to see it or at the very least I should have sold home-made ice lollies ... I could have used my bicycle torch to show people to their seats ... I never thought of that then !
.


----------



## DM51 (May 10, 2010)

march.brown said:


> ... Andy-Pandy puppets with thick visible strings just for the kids ...


You could see the strings?? Luxury. That was Hi-def compared to our set. LOL


----------



## kosio_t55 (May 10, 2010)

guiri said:


> Hey, yall ain't got $hit on me.
> 
> I was born in Bulgaria and around the mid sixties or so, the way we got color tv was to have a glass attachment in front of the B&W tv with slightly colored glass on it...NOT A LIE!


 
Tell me about it, guiri   :twothumbs ,

These were some good ol' days !


----------



## march.brown (May 10, 2010)

DM51 said:


> You could see the strings?? Luxury. That was Hi-def compared to our set. LOL


We had the big magnifying lens in front of the screen ... The strings were certainly visible ... I don't know what happened to the magnifier because my Dad bought a huge 17" set to replace the tiny one ... Now *that* was Hi-Def by comparison ... I assume that the TV man just took the magnifier away with the old set ... Shame really ... Just think how that would have performed in front of a good torch ... Bit heavy though to take out when walking the dog.
.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (May 10, 2010)

march.brown said:


> We had the big magnifying lens in front of the screen ...



Oh yeah, I remember those! I totally forgot about them until I read your post. We never had one on our TV but I remember seeing them on display at the store. For those fellow South Bay CPF members, the store that sold them was Quement Electronics (R.I.P.) on Bascom Avenue. I sure miss that store! They were the only place that I knew of that sold all of the Pyle Driver speaker components.


----------



## DaveTheDude (May 10, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I believe it's not so much about being a flashaholic as it is about having a basic technical knowledge. She's probably forgotten that flashlights needs batteries to work.


 
These are the same people who forget to change the oil in their cars...


----------



## DaveTheDude (May 10, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> When i first started buying decent flashlights, i also thought i would stop when i got what i _need_; i was very wrong. i discovered i'm very much a flashaholic. first of all, i'm overkill on everything. i like to have spares and replacements for everything, and then sometimes spares and replacements for the spares and replacements...


 
So in what in particular leads you to conclude that anyone reading these forums will find this behavior at all unusual...???


----------



## Jash (May 10, 2010)

My local 4sevens dealer told me about a month ago that he came home oneday and his wife had bought a $5 multi-led AAA DD light for their kid to use.:mecry:

What is wrong with this world?


On a positive note, I'm slowly converting my missus. Got her an EX10 SP with clip for mum's day and she loves it. She didn't think I would get her one as she thinks $58 is a lot of money for such a small light. Better not tell her what some of them cost.


----------



## guiri (May 11, 2010)

First, I want to apologize for hijacking this thread.

Second, if I were a 4sevens dealer, I'd have to beat da wife or something and third, no, the glass wasn't magnifying but it had different areas that were colored that faded into each other. Hot stuff 
You would watch football (the REAL football, ehem...) and one corner would be blueish, the other one greenish and so on.

Anyway, back to bashing the girl that got the candles instead of using the light


----------



## GregWormald (May 11, 2010)

There's nothing that's funnier than youngsters reminiscing!! You guys are a scream.

Greg
old fart, who remembers before there was TV!


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2010)

LOL!!


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (May 11, 2010)

GregWormald said:


> There's nothing that's funnier than youngsters reminiscing!! You guys are a scream.
> 
> Greg
> old fart, who remembers before there was TV!


well, being Australian we don't actually have to be very old to remember that.

We got it in 56, when did you American blokes get it?


----------



## GregWormald (May 11, 2010)

I was actually born in Canada, and I can remember the first Canadian broadcasts in 1952, although we did get brief glimpses from New York State before that.
Greg


----------



## burntoshine (May 11, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> So in what in particular leads you to conclude that anyone reading these forums will find this behavior at all unusual...???



excellent question, for which i have no answer. :drunk:


----------



## DM51 (May 11, 2010)

guiri said:


> Anyway, back to bashing the girl that got the candles instead of using the light


LOL! - but she's quite the experienced compared to poor subwoofer's g/f in this thread: A single use/disposable Maglite!


----------



## guiri (May 11, 2010)

Damn! That's hilarious!

I couldn't help myself, I had to chime in...

So, what's the word, is this a flashlight or tv thread? I'm confused...


----------



## nbp (May 11, 2010)

Erm, uhh, flashlight I think...:thinking:


----------



## guiri (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, can we get a poll on that...?


----------



## kayakjax (May 11, 2010)

The guys I work with look at me like I have two heads because I carry a Solarforce L2P in my carpenter jeans' leg pocket. They keep wanting to see "that $50 flashlight", like I'm carrying around a gold ingot. 

(These are guys making $700 payments on $40,000 trucks!)

They think the 2D Rayovacs the job issues them are okay (until they see me REALLY light up their work from 50 feet behind them).

Of course, I use the job-supplied Streamlight headlamp on my hard hat, too.

I don't even tell them about the Quark Titanium Mini CR2 on the lanyard around my neck or the Photon light on my keychain....

Either you're a flashaholic or you aren't. I've converted a few, but most will never get it.


----------



## guiri (May 11, 2010)

You are right. Some people just don't want to learn which I don't get by the way.
If I can learn something, I usually will.

I just had it out kinda with a friend of mine. She was doing something stupid and of course, refused to be corrected or see that she was wrong so I left.
Not the first time she gets pi$$y when she's tired and in a bad mood. :sigh:

HOWEVER the problem is not that, it's that when she's like that, she won't listen to anything as she's just mad and subsequently won't learn a thing. Sadly she is like this very often and very limited in the stuff she knows which I think is a shame but what to do.

Same thing with your friends/co workers and many people I know. Nope, they know it all and rather than admitting you might be right, they'll use that sucky light.


----------



## Burgess (May 12, 2010)

as the saying goes . . . .


To those who understand -- no explanation is necessary


To those who *don't* understand -- no explanation is possible


:candle:
_


----------



## guiri (May 12, 2010)

Oh, how right you are... :sigh:


----------



## Halfpint (May 12, 2010)

In the years before our retirement(s) SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) and I ran a Stereo / Hi-Fi repair/restore shop. Both of us depended upon assorted `penlights' to be able to peer into places that the regular `worklights' we had on our benches. Usually they were pretty much whatever we either went and bought them ourselves or were given as `promo' `goodies' from either our suppliers or one of the brands we were the local `Factory Authorized Repair Center'. Shortly before we shut down and finally retired we were asked by McIntosh to be the repair and recalibration service at one of their `McIntosh Clinics' they were going to be doing several places in the state. As a`Token' of their appreciation that we had basically closed up our shop that day and spent all day working the `clinic' they gave each of us, my wife and I along with our two technicians, a `set' of assorted Streamlight flash lights in McIntosh colors, brown and gold, packaged in a custom fitted walnut case. *That* `opened my eyes' as to what one could get over and above what one could find locally.

Now, you may be wondering where this is going... Well... {GRIN!} This piqued my interest and I started looking at, and even sometimes bought, all the various `other' flashlights. Since we have always had an unspoken `rule' whereby if one goes out and buys something that isn't what one usually buys the buyer buys something for the other person. For a while SWMBO basically overlooked my `splurges' for flashlights until I started buying flashlights that had three digit pricetags. Around that time she also started asking `why?' I had paid *that* much. Now jump forward a few years, about 2½ years, and I've got all sorts/types of flashlights scattered `hither and yon' around not only our house but also in toolboxes in our shop buildings, trucks, cars, and other machinery, we live on a farm, `just because'. SWMBO surprises me by asking me one day pretty much `out of the blue' why isn't she also acquiring a flashlight of her own now and then! Up until then she either hadn't asked or actually poked me over whatever purchase I had made at that time. Now, unless it is something that she considers to be more `trial' of something new, unique or`specialized', she expects me to ask her if she would like me to order one for her. Up until then she would have never been considered to be a `Flashaholic'! (BTW, both of our children, daughter 17 and son 13, are also becoming afflicted with `Flashahlism'! {VB GRIN!} As an example or two... This last weekend while I was getting a few things at one our `big box' lumber, house repair/remodeling stores my daughter tracks me down and throws into my cart a trio of LED MiniMag-lites explaining that she wanted one and the others were for her brother and mother. When I asked her why she hadn't pick up four instead she got this `look' and went off at almost a `deadrun' and reappears, like she might have been `transported' via a StarTrek transporter.)

Now, just today, coming back home from a doctor appointment I remember that according to a topic here I could most likely be able to `score' one of those new Mag-Lite LED XL100s at the `Big Box lumber, house repair/remodeling store' that we were going to be `passing by' shortly and *Why Not* do so! Of course, once I got home and opened the packing `drek' and was starting play with it *All Three* wanted to know if I was `sick' or something as I hadn't bought four?!?!

What I am trying to say is, "Sometimes even those `teatotalers' can turn into `Flashaholics' if one is just patient and doesn't try all that much. {VBE GRIN!} Yeah, it doesn't hurt to now and then occasionally, when they ask for a flashlight one hands them one of the `current offerings' in place of the one they are probably expecting, too.

Just an `Olde Fart's' 2¢ worth. {GRIN!}


----------



## nbp (May 13, 2010)

> Burgess said:
> 
> 
> > as the saying goes . . . .
> ...



I like that. 

I like this one too: "Common sense is only common to people who have it."


----------



## guiri (May 13, 2010)

Sweet or like I say (I made this up around 15 years ago or so but have never been able to express it so it sounds good) only intelligent people know when/that they're stupid.

Face it, stupid people generally don't know they're stupid...although I DO have a friend of mine that knows he is but that in my opinion makes him SMARTER than most...


----------



## nbp (May 13, 2010)

I feel the same way about crazies. 

If you think you might be crazy, you aren't. Because crazy people have no idea they're crazy...:duh2:


----------



## bodhran (May 13, 2010)

I had just gotten the Fenix tk10 when they came out and went on a camping trip with our friends. A valve was stuck under his motorhome and he asked to barrow my flashlight. Next thing I know I hear a banging as he's trying to open the valve with my light. If I remember right, I was in tears and my wife was patting me on the back saying...it's ok...we'll buy you another. Luckily just had a small knick on the bezel, otherwise I may have had to hurt him.


----------



## guiri (May 13, 2010)

nbp said:


> I feel the same way about crazies.
> 
> If you think you might be crazy, you aren't. Because crazy people have no idea they're crazy...:duh2:



Right you are or like they say back home..."you can keep your mouth shut and let people think you're stupid or open it and prove it"

I said that to a chick once, she never called again...wonder why


----------



## guiri (May 13, 2010)

bodhran said:


> I had just gotten the Fenix tk10 when they came out and went on a camping trip with our friends. A valve was stuck under his motorhome and he asked to barrow my flashlight. Next thing I know I hear a banging as he's trying to open the valve with my light. If I remember right, I was in tears and my wife was patting me on the back saying...it's ok...we'll buy you another. Luckily just had a small knick on the bezel, otherwise I may have had to hurt him.



There are not enough words to describe the pain that he should have to suffer for doing something like that, NOT to mention just taking for granted that he could take YOUR stuff and beat it up!

Ignorance is one thing, ARROGANCE is something entirely different and worse!


----------



## TorchBoy (May 13, 2010)

bodhran said:


> I had just gotten the Fenix tk10 when they came out and went on a camping trip with our friends.


Who's "they"? And when you say "came out"...


----------



## guiri (May 13, 2010)

Probably gremlins...


----------



## dwever (May 13, 2010)

Generally, when someone's not a flashaholic, it is a pretty good indication they actually have a life.


----------



## guiri (May 14, 2010)

Halfpint said:


> SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed)



Oh, you mean God? 

Like the story


----------



## bodhran (May 14, 2010)

I sorry, I meant when the tk10 was first released.


----------



## thedeske (May 14, 2010)

dwever said:


> Generally, when someone's not a flashaholic, it is a pretty good indication they actually have a life.



Or it means you're able to detect that little 'TUG' some people get when they transition from curious reading to shopping in this place.
I have no doubt some 'Collectors' are just in denial of this 'TUG'

People with thin wallets are blessed with a built in safety net

I Could Be Wrong


----------



## burntoshine (May 19, 2010)

dwever said:


> Generally, when someone's not a flashaholic, it is a pretty good indication they actually have a life.



i detect a logical fallacy.


----------



## nbp (Jun 1, 2012)

An update for you who remember this thread from the first time. My gal friend is going back to the Dominican, possibly permanently, in a couple months. 

She was looking at my keychain today, and saw my E01. She was like "Where did you get your little flashlight? I'd like one like that for the DR." I said "What happened to the nice Quark I got you last time?!"

She explained that it was just too large. (it's a AA model, go figure) Ok, Whatever. 

So I gave her one of my extra E01s. I said if she'll actually use it I'll give her another flashlight. 

So hopefully this one will actually get USED. The thought of perfectly good, decent quality flashlights being left unloved, especially when presented as a gift to fill a need, makes me batty. 

If not, I'm chalking it up to a lost cause and saying NO LIGHTS FOR YOU! :ironic:


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

Bro, I would just cut her off!


----------



## edpmis02 (Jun 1, 2012)

My wife got a purple E01 (it was free with another purchase), and she carried it in her bag for a while. There was a power outage at work, and she complained it was not strong enough. When I upgraded my L0D to an LD01, she got my red L0D and kept it in her bag. Last fall, I won another LD01/E01 combination, and gave her one of the LD01. She left it on a table for two months. I put it away and she never asked about it again... 

I Tried!!


----------



## guiri (Jun 1, 2012)

You can lead a horse to the water....bla, bla, bla


----------



## ffoghorn (Jun 2, 2012)

nbp said:


> An update for you who remember this thread from the first time. My gal friend is going back to the Dominican, possibly permanently, in a couple months.
> 
> She was looking at my keychain today, and saw my E01. She was like "Where did you get your little flashlight? I'd like one like that for the DR." I said "What happened to the nice Quark I got you last time?!"
> 
> ...



Don't forget to give her a case of batteries!


----------



## nbp (Jun 2, 2012)

She said she wouldn't have a problem getting AAAs....let's hope this one doesn't get dumped for tea lights like the last one. What is this, 1900?  

She did put it on her keyring immediately, so that's a good sign I guess. Maybe the Quark was too complicated. She's not *my* girlfriend so I'm done worrying about her lighting needs, I've done my part.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 2, 2012)

Nick, I think she will love you to bits if you pass her your Mako flood.


----------



## nbp (Jun 3, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Nick, I think she will love you to bits if you pass her your Mako flood.



Funny man. :nana:

She would have no idea what it was and it'd get left somewhere and I would be a very angry flashaholic. :scowl:


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 3, 2012)

Actually I have a girl friend whom I have been wanting to give my Mako Flood to, but unfortunately I have only one and it is no longer in production. If it was still in production, or if I have a spare, I wouldn't mind gifting her one. She is not my girlfriend but rather a very nice lady friend of mine.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 3, 2012)

I would have done the cotton pickers solar charger and a set of rechargeables for use in the boonies.

That way, you can't "run out of cells".


----------



## nbp (Jun 4, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> Actually I have a girl friend whom I have been wanting to give my Mako Flood to, but unfortunately I have only one and it is no longer in production. If it was still in production, or if I have a spare, I wouldn't mind gifting her one. She is not my girlfriend but rather a very nice lady friend of mine.



 

Ahem, you like her, dontcha?

This girl's gonna have to make do with the E01. I'm not giving her my Mako. She hasn't proven worthy of such a gift, haha.


----------



## lightwater (Jun 4, 2012)

nbp said:


> She replied it worked well for about a month and then the battery died and she never bought new ones so she had been using candles!  :shakehead



Changing a battery is too technical!

Similar issues here. Lighting a candle is just less technical!


----------



## squaat (Jun 5, 2012)

I've gifted many a flash light to friends and family. Recently some to those doing long multi-week road trips. I do wonder what happens to them. I do ask when I see them again, but the response is more of a cursory "yes it was handy".

I always get annoyed at my father in law. He is the owner of a L1D, but I always see him searching for things with a crappy $2 2AA job. Even asked me to find an LED drop in that would work in it. I think he thinks the L1D is too nice to use and potentially drop (The thing looks like it is hardly used)


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe a key to most women taking more interest in flashlights is appropriate aesthetics. For instance, if a flashlight were the same shape, size, color/finish etc, as other items women commonly use or are familiar with (lipstick/gloss, mascara, etc), or excessively blingy (Gaudy colors, pastels, crystals or rhinestones added). Black just doesn't seem to appeal to most women unless it's a slinky little dress.
Case in point. A while back a flashlight I had ordered arrived in the mail, so I showed it to my wife. Now normally when I have worked hard or spent a long time modding a light or one comes in the mail and I show it to her, she shows a polite but unenthusiastic interest: "Wow that's bright" or "How long did it take you to make that one?" I removed the slender, polished stainless steel AAA beauty from it's box and her eyes got that look she normally gets in the jewelry store. I twirled it around by the lanyard and the light sparkled from it's surface. "What are you going to do with _that_?" she said, feigning disinterest. I replied, "I was thinking about giving it to you for....". Before I could finish my sentence my wife had snatched it from my hand went to put it in her bedside table drawer after clicking it off and on a couple of times. That flashlight probably gets as much use as any light in our house. 
I don't think it's flashlights so much as gadgets/tech stuff in general that women are disinterested in. We must be crafty and inventive if we hope to influence the girls!


----------



## jk037 (Jun 6, 2012)

I gave my girlfriend one of the surprisingly decent little 1xAA LED lights that crop up on Fleabay for about £1.30 each (as an example, fleabay item number 300715030708)​. She popped it in her handbag and forgot about it.

Then a few months later we went for a walk at dusk, so I took my Quark Mini AA and gave her the choice of my other lights; she chose my Black Cat HM-01 as she liked the red finish and the bright beam it produces. "Ah", thought I, "if I give her this she might actually use it!". So that became her light, and into the handbag of doom it went.

The next time I saw that poor little light it had spent several months living in the bottom of that ****ing handbag with a completely drained Duracell inside. Once the NiMH cell I'd left in it had run down, she'd just replaced it with the Duracell (I found that dischargd NiMH cell, fortunately it would still take a charge) and carried on. Then when the Duracell died, the light just got forgotten about. So I got to spend an "enjoyable" half an hour or so disassembling the HM-01, forcing the ruined and thoroughly siezed-in battery out using a hammer and drift, sanding all the hardened alkaline vomit out of the tube, cleaning up all the contacts, disassembling and cleaning the tailswitch...

The HM-01 lived to tell the tale, although minus most of the anodising on the inner surface of the tube. It is now in the "JK037 Hospice for Abused Flashlights", aka the glovebox of my Passat.

The girlfriend has the £1.30 Fleabay light back. Just asked her where it is: "It's in my old handbag in the wardrobe". When was it last used? "Don't know, maybe in winter?". Ah. So anywhere between 3 and 6 months ago, then. I didn't even bother asking when it last had a battery, as I probably won't like the answer!

I'm off to find it. Wonder how nasty a state it'll be in? Stay tuned. There's probably a moral to this story somewhere. :shakehead


----------



## squaat (Jun 17, 2012)

Quest4fire said:


> I believe a key to most women taking more interest in flashlights is appropriate aesthetics. For instance, if a flashlight were the same shape, size, color/finish etc, as other items women commonly use or are familiar with (lipstick/gloss, mascara, etc), or excessively blingy (Gaudy colors, pastels, crystals or rhinestones added). Black just doesn't seem to appeal to most women unless it's a slinky little dress. .....
> .....
> We must be crafty and inventive if we hope to influence the girls!



+1 olive drab and black are definitely not for most girls. Heck even silver finishes are sometimes not enough. I've had a truckload of girls who actually wanted a thrunite ti in the redish pink color. The green ti I gave my wife was the first time she actually looked happy to get a flashlight, and my daughter loves her purple ITP a3.

Most of the crappy flashlights that my friends have were chosen because the look good. The are often unreliable and not very bright but they look "nice"


----------



## guiri (Jun 17, 2012)

Quest4fire said:


> I believe a key to most women taking more interest in flashlights is appropriate aesthetics. For instance, if a flashlight were the same shape, size, color/finish etc, as other items women commonly use or are familiar with (lipstick/gloss, mascara, etc), or excessively blingy (Gaudy colors, pastels, crystals or rhinestones added). Black just doesn't seem to appeal to most women unless it's a slinky little dress.
> Case in point. A while back a flashlight I had ordered arrived in the mail, so I showed it to my wife. Now normally when I have worked hard or spent a long time modding a light or one comes in the mail and I show it to her, she shows a polite but unenthusiastic interest: "Wow that's bright" or "How long did it take you to make that one?" I removed the slender, polished stainless steel AAA beauty from it's box and her eyes got that look she normally gets in the jewelry store. I twirled it around by the lanyard and the light sparkled from it's surface. "What are you going to do with _that_?" she said, feigning disinterest. I replied, "I was thinking about giving it to you for....". Before I could finish my sentence my wife had snatched it from my hand went to put it in her bedside table drawer after clicking it off and on a couple of times. That flashlight probably gets as much use as any light in our house.
> I don't think it's flashlights so much as gadgets/tech stuff in general that women are disinterested in. We must be crafty and inventive if we hope to influence the girls!



...and then, we could just not give a damn and let them stick to their diamonds 'n stuff.

Of course, there is the small matter of flashlight purchasing approval where the approval rate
prolly would be higher IF they were flashaholics too...


----------



## HtR (Jun 18, 2012)

nbp said:


> She replied it worked well for about a month and then the battery died and she never bought new ones so she had been using candles!  :shakehead
> 
> I could not believe it. I didn't tell her that was a $57 flashlight and that I specifically got the 1xAA for her so it would be as cheap and easy as possible to power it and that I was a little disappointed that it got relegated to the junk drawer and that if she didn't want it I'd take it back. I didn't say any of those things. Maybe she'll come around still.
> 
> Apparently some people just aren't flashaholics. :sigh:



LOL

I guess that is what happens when casting pearls before swines.


----------



## march.brown (Jun 19, 2012)

The easy way is to give people a £1 single mode single AA torch ... Put a Lithium primary cell in it and it will last them for many years ... My Lithiums are dated 2023 ... Surely that is good enough for any "non-believer"... It will always switch on even well after 2023 ... If the person is very special to you , then you could even go for a £2 or £3 torch.
.


----------



## jk037 (Jun 19, 2012)

I found my girlfriend's little torch. It was in the bottom of one of her many, many handbags, and contained an out-of-date Duracell that had managed not to leak, and even had enough left in it to power the LED up!

New battery installed and it's back in her "everyday" bag where it will probably remain unused until the new battery goes out of date. Still, I feel better for her at least having a torch with her, even if she never actually uses it...


----------



## march.brown (Jun 19, 2012)

jk037 said:


> I found my girlfriend's little torch. It was in the bottom of one of her many, many handbags, and contained an out-of-date Duracell that had managed not to leak, and even had enough left in it to power the LED up!
> 
> New battery installed and it's back in her "everyday" bag where it will probably remain unused until the new battery goes out of date. Still, I feel better for her at least having a torch with her, even if she never actually uses it...


If you put a Lithium primary battery in , it will still be OK in at least ten years time ... The battery will last so long that the torch could be passed on to your next girlfriend , then the next , then the next , etc. etc ... 
That is really economical ...


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 24, 2012)

Some friends from Colorado were visiting the other day that I haven't seen in years. During casual conversation about hobbies and "What do you like to do" stuff I "Came out of the 

closet", so to speak. Explaining that I enjoyed collecting, building and modding flashlights, the wife said, "Gosh, I never would have imagined you were like *that*." After an comfortable 

silence I confidently replied that I did have a geek streak about a mile wide! I think she was amused.:shrug:


----------

